# Golf Course Landscape Photography



## Andrew Brooks (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi there,
I'm new to this forum but just wanted to share some new photographs I've taken of a Uk Golf Course. The Mere is near to Manchester and I was lucky enough to get to photograph it over 4 seasons to create bespoke wall art for the club house.


Please take a look at the work here and let me know what you think.



Many thanks,


Andrew Brooks

www.andrewbrooksphotography.com
Twitter @AndrewPBrooks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Isn't it amazing how something as simple as a rake leaning on the edge of a bunker can be so beautiful?

Golf course landscape photography is something I always wanted to try, but just never took the time. I always wondered if there were actually books on the subject.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I like the sunrise or sunset pictures lovely job


----------



## Andrew Brooks (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Dennis and BT,
Glad you like them, was a very enjoyable project to work on, wondering a golf course on a bright autumn morning and catching the sunrise was not a bad way of spending a day.

Cheers,

Andrew

www.andrewbrooksphotography.com


----------

